# Vinyl wrap Tractor lettering



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Got the 1st tractor back today, 3 more to go, lettering guy talked me into corvette yellow tractors instead of blue. Of course now he's figured out that vinyl won't stick to the hard plastic roof :realmad:
Gonna try paint w/flex additive for rubber bumpers on the roof unless someone has done this b4 and has a better solution. Still have to paint blowers.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good, everyone should know your tractors by the end of the winter. I hope you got the brakes fixed on them.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Two tone looks cool, nobody with get you confused with a yellow plow guy. Stay with both, youll stand out.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

So for a general poll ; keep yellow nose ,blue roof and blue blower?? True I would be the only one with that color scheme. Have vette logo on nose,lol.
Had my heart set on all yellow.....
JD after hours of contemplation I found that if you use clutch and brake at the same time....tractor stops, go figure haha.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

definitely original. looks good. what do you do when youre not blowing snow?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Its the blue I was trying to get away from the guy who went belly last yr was blue, and my biggest competitor in my tractor area is new holland blue so..........
06HD Boss if it's not snow season it's roofing time: flats and shingles.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Rims: leave em grey, black?, yellow?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

> Rims: leave em grey, black?, yellow?


with all that yellow and black you might have to start selling honey.  id leave them alone, theyll scratch up anyways.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good....i would leave it just like that!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

We are gonna be the bumble bee crew. This is a photoshop version of what I was trying to achieve.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BlackIrish;575374 said:


> We are gonna be the bumble bee crew. This is a photoshop version of what I was trying to achieve.


They sure look nice with yellow roofs, but I am partial to green. LOL The blue roof sure doesn't look bad though.tymusic


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Gotta love photo shop. Rim colors. Black is looking sweet. Tonka Toy Tough.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Black's a winner.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JD Dave;575392 said:


> Black's a winner.


Those are some nice tractors guess I will be seeing them around this year instead of TONY'S lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

now that i see the rims in color, i have to say that i like the yellow


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree looks sweet with the rims black.Should put on some LED'S for warning lights.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

BlackIrish;575364 said:


> Rims: leave em grey, black?, yellow?


red and white pin wheels like a derby car  (JK) Customers might not like the crash part

Make'm Yellow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

can you paint match w/ New Holland construction yellow? btw looks really good i think yellow on yellow be the ticket imo


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

wow looks cool i like black rims you can call yourself the "yellow hornets " will swoop down wipe & clean your lots payup

nice job


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The yellow rims look nice in my opinion. Just caught my eye as looking more natural. Almost looks like a state highway dept mowing rig from around here with all the yellow though.


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yo Black, saw your tractors first hand all week, my shop is in the same building as the sign dude..............looking good, obviously you are going residential big time, do you want my east end/ downtown referals? I'm done with residential. Black rims for sure!!!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

snowcan I would be happy for any eastend / downtown referals. I have 4 tractors,2 jeeps & 5 bobcats for those 2 areas.
Thx


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

i think yellow rims and nose and blue roof an blower- and make it your color scheme- maybe paint jeeps and bobcats the same two colors- it'll definetely make you stand out


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

gkm;575478 said:


> wow looks cool i like black rims you can call yourself the "yellow hornets " will swoop down wipe & clean your lots payup
> 
> nice job


That's not bad, maybe fab some lights off the roof that look very bug like.........cool


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks eveyone for your input, lots of fresh ideas that I had not thought of. My wife pointed out if I paint roof I may screw up resale value so its looking like : yellow nose, blue roof and blower. Rims if I have time either blk or yellow with snow flake decals ( thx indyplower). Only 10 weeks b4 seasen starts, yikes.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the ALL YELLOW look.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Paul. that looks great. I really like the yellow rims.
Wow are you ever going to blow the competitions mind this year. With all the new things you are implementing, you will really stand out.
If you are going to bother to paint your blowers, I would go with yellow.
Will round it out real nice. I will call you tomorrow about the blower blades.
Paul


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul V, message on your phone!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*So far........*

This is where we're at..........


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*Speed is relative*

After 3 hrs in tractor running around my car feels like a rocket, now if I can figure out how to attach a plow to the car ............
Website is still wrong and everything is dirty, next I'm gonna put my prostreet behind the tractor and smoke the tires, it'll look like the fastest tractor in town. Boy rain days can be slow.........


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good Paul. I don't get why you haven't been down to see me yet. Its what 1hr in a vet.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Were you driving your tractors around getting use to them man,looks like you are ready for the stuff to start falling.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

That is one sick snow blower. Got anymore pictures of it?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*Sick Blowers lol*

Grabbed a few more shots of blowers, inverted w/back blade. One of my boys getting ready to drive, probably never happen as he is striken with autism, life truly sucks sometimes...........


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*More*

Rain days are always snow prep days............


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Are those some of Tony's blowers that you picked up,and looks like a nice shop ,is that your hole building or do you just rent a bay with some yard space.You must have a spot in town to park you equipment.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Jayman3
The bldg is 16000 sq ft, I have 5000 sq ft for the shop plus offices upstairs, I rented the balance to 3 businesses. Big fenced yard.
A 2400 sq ft bay, overhead doors each end, drive an 18 wheeler in the front and out the back, will be available for Nov 1-08 !?! ............... maybe just more space for me.
Found a spot in Orleans to park the 4 tractors today, a few bobcats are parked on site downtown, everything else sleeps inside.
Tractors and blowers are ex-Tonys units, 375-488 hours, I bought them from the finance co. after they repo'd them. Oddly enough that's how I got the bldg 12 yrs ago. No it wasn't Tony's bldg, some other poor sap.
They are still under warranty ,getting tweaked as we speak. Nothing major only l'il odds and ends.
Blowers are getting sandblasted,expoxy primed and painted yellow, except the one I already prepped and painted blue  .
Come out and see me sometime......bring at least 3 timmies tho, there's one @ walkley, :waving: DD XL
Paul V forgot the timmies


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dude, I'm really sorry to hear about your son...........looks good btw.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Ty EGLC, its been an incredibly frustrating mind boggling journey. Its actually beyond being able to describe the full scope and breadth of it all.............however as Arnie says " what doesn't kill you makes you stronger ", so life goes on. 
We love him to death and will care for him until we are no longer able.
I live in fear of that day


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Will do on the next rainy day you can count on it,looks like youe al set then,do you got all your operators lined up also.
Also sorry about your son,i also have kids,it must be really hard,hope that day never comes for you.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking forward to it.
Always looking for good qualified operators.
Ty


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BlackIrish;583342 said:


> Ty EGLC, its been an incredibly frustrating mind boggling journey. Its actually beyond being able to describe the full scope and breadth of it all.............however as Arnie says " what doesn't kill you makes you stronger ", so life goes on.
> We love him to death and will care for him until we are no longer able.
> I live in fear of that day


Yah, I hear you..............my little bro is deaf.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Look after him.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Paul things are looking great. Love the pic of your little guy in the tractor. I know its hard and love will see you through. 
Congrats on becoming a SIMA member, to bad I'm not your buddy maybe I'll switch with Mark. Great guy by the way. Well talked to my brother, whenever you want to come down he'll show how to do the teflon blades.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thx Paul
Funny about the buddy cause it was you that got listed on the app., tres drole.
Should I bring a blower? blower and tractor? or just my eyeballs?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to know whats its like to be in the tractor 8 hrs straight, by all means drive it down with the blower attached. 
Just come down with the blower. Call me and we'll arrange when.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

ok there funny guy, 8 hrs wouldn't get me to Hawksbury, would've found a float lol
I'll call ya.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

wesportI will keep my ears open for operators there always seems to be guys looking for some work around my parts,Got a float for ya if you think it will be quicker LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Black, how fast do those tractors travel? ( km wise) we just bought something similar. How easy do ya think it would be to get into any city contracts with compact tractors like those?


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*wheel color*

Definitely yellow, more visibility too, you want to be seen!


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

AWESOME!!!
Great marketing on your part. I think the yellow stands out enough where you don't have to worry about wheel color.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Three of the tractors are 40/km/hr one runs at 50, someone tweaked the govenor.
Used to be black everything now business cards,lane markers and tractors are bright yellow. we do stand out and that's what I wanted


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Creative - how come you haven't posted any pictures in the DOT category? Thought you would have a bunch after plowing the Timmy's over by the Industrial Rd. yard!

Check out oca.ca for Ottawa contracts (too late now for winter stuff).

Black Irish - Tony's equipment looks a lot nicer in your hands. I haven't seen any yellow machines on the road so it's definitely a much better idea than all that blue going around.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thx snowman, would you believe there is still warranty on the tractors  .
Yellow tractors,yellow lawn signs and yellow business cards ....its a look.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet looking tractors


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

They are cute,TY.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Yellow and the Blue roof umm people are going to think Suzuki make tractors


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I know, all yellow. Hopefully paint roofs next summer. No time now.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

If only I was willing to drive to casselman I would consider trying one out. You must be planning on leaving them in town? I think that was your ad I saw in the paper...maybe not. What part of the city are you working in for driveways?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

hey paul, what type of inverted blowers do you run on the tractors?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

snowman4;649417 said:


> If only I was willing to drive to casselman I would consider trying one out. You must be planning on leaving them in town? I think that was your ad I saw in the paper...maybe not. What part of the city are you working in for driveways?


It probably was my ad BUT tractors are parked in Orleans for the season.To easy drill sargent.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

blowerman;649418 said:


> hey paul, what type of inverted blowers do you run on the tractors?


The blowers are Meteors 540 pto rpm, after yesterday's event 1000 pto would prob be better oh well next batch.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

BlackIrish;650835 said:


> The blowers are Meteors 540 pto rpm, after yesterday's event 1000 pto would prob be better oh well next batch.


Yesterday's snow sucked! Creative must still be out - haven't heard from him in awhile. 
I think he plows the Tim Hortons I go to for coffee.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

He was done b4 8am yesterday and went back out this am. Stupid wet clumping snow.


----------



## eurosport (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Black Irish have you had any problems with people associating your company with tony's because both your company and his were primarily roofing companies? Hopefully not since he has a terrible rep...tractor wraps look great by the way


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

No problems. I've been around for 23 yrs, he has left town. Tony is an excellent lesson in how not to run a company.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*Action Shot*

Sry bad pic.
Shot of dealer fixing up a few things that escaped his pre warranty expire check up. They tried to tell me that in 6 weeks things had magically seized up or got bent 
I strongly disagreed :realmad: and they came and fixed the 4 tractors.

Only wheels and roof to go yellow....................


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely looks different. I like it!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for saying so.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*Vandals*


Vandals? Kids?
Competition?
A rough Saturday Night for my poor tractor.
Time for dogs and guns.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow man you must have been some pissed off when you saw that,where did you have it parked.To bad to work hard for stuff and people have to have fun at someone else's expense.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;805443 said:


> That sucks.


X2, definately sucks when you put this kind of effort into your program!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang, prolly your compition


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Not cool at all! I'm sorry to see that.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I think if the above was kids or vandals, there would be a giant **** and balls, pot leaf, or something along those lines. This looks intentional, the way the business name etc is crossed out extensively, and that the person put x's on every flat paintable surface to make you repait. Seems like you have some healthy competition that doesn't like you getting jobs with your fancy yellow tractors!


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

i agree with AirHed, that was defiantly the competition. they made sure the name and number was unreadable. i would look into who use to plow the last few accounts you picked up. i think they make a product that can remove spray paint from painted surfaces, we had a trailer tagged a few years ago and got it off but i cant remember what we used.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Ditto on that! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> i think they make a product that can remove spray paint from painted surfaces


On small overspray situations, a clay bar works pretty well. On direct contact situations I have no idea, but a quick google of "spray paint remover" netted me these sites. All Images are Hyperlinks to the sites I found them on.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

It's doubtful you'll ever find whoever did this. And It's almost impossible that you'll be able to prosecute whoever did this IF you find them. Just the nature of the crime. I suggest you get yerself one of these systems. Good insurance.

Image is hyperlinked to www.samsclub.com


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Hopefully there isn't crap added to the oils or fuel. After a hit like that I would want to check. :realmad: If it was run at all after that I would even change the filters and cut them open just to be on the safe side. We lost a dozer some years back for 6 weeks after something similar. Sand in the engine and in the hydraulic oil.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

BlackIrish;805435 said:


> [Time for dogs and guns.


That sucks-I know how your feel, had all the windows broken out of a loader one night.

You're absolutely right, fence, dogs, cameras and guns-got all 4-nothing goes missing from my yard.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd be putting up some Trail cams. 1 at each entrance/exit to the property and one near the equipment.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

could we get some more pics of what the vandals did? whats the other side look like?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

:realmad: that realy bites. You must have someone running scared, I would go and use the media to your advantage. Get the local papers involved, its great free advertizing and when people see and read the article they will remember your company name. Good luck Black.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Newspaper article came out today, happily started getting estimate requests from people who had read the article.
Magic Grafitti Begone from the states showed up also. 
Works really well with lots of elbow grease.
As you can see still lots to remove, but initial results are very encouraging.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

That stuff works EXCELLENT! I'm impressed. Does it require blister building rub effort? You should post up a link or picture of the article!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Lets see the articles, and the after pics. Hope it brings you lots of success.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad it's coming off. I'd like to catch the guy in the act. :realmad:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

So would I JD, but then I'd get to wear the chrome bracelets.............


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Now the SOB's are stealing my signs.
Put some up yesterday morning and they were gone by this morning.
They left the metal frames tho.

Here is the link to the article, no photoshop for the press.

http://www.eastottawa.ca/article-380762-Vandals-target-local-business.html

I think its gonna be a rough winter


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They're obviously onto you and have you in their sights.

They have given you no other option than to bait them, and keep watch-the rest will be up to you.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Man Paul I hope this isn't a sign of what this winter is going to be for you.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Know if any one else's signs in the area have been hit? That could easily be random bored kids but if it is just yours that is a different story. Any landscapers or other companies (in the same area) signs taken down?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

BlackIrish;811645 said:


> Now the SOB's are stealing my signs.
> Put some up yesterday morning and they were gone by this morning.
> They left the metal frames tho.
> 
> ...


Great article Black, good PR for your company, love the reward idea.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I know this is from last winter, but I just saw it. I would be so pissed. I wouldn't be suprised if it was that Tony guy, pissed because you bought his stuff from the repo.

How did the rest of the winter go? Did you have any more vandel problems?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Minor crap went on after, I don't think it was Tony.
Karma will take care of it.


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey, what's one of those tractors fully set go for?


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

yellow rims and yellow roofs would get my attention!! The blue trhows me off like something didnt get finished, but in the night time the plow or blower will take center stage!! looks good, hope u have a great season!

Wow had to edit post just saw what the AZZ vandals did to ya!! One thing i wont stand for is stealing a mans tools or damaging another mans tools!! 
I have lost alot of tools over the last 13 years of business and from a pair of hand pruners to a blower it all feels the same way................s_h_i_t_y......hope it turned around and worked in your favor with the extra pub in the papers and all!!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I think he did go completely yellow on the tractors. I'm pretty sure the tractor pictured on his website is all yellow including the roof. I won't post the website for him, I dont know if he want's it posted here since it could show up on a google search. I will let him post it.

Glad to hear nothing else major happened after that Black. Did you add any more tractors this winter?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

So far I've added another Kubota, M8540 loader v plow inverted blower. Two toolcats 5600 & 5610, blower and rear back blades, and another jeep.
Really hoping for killer storms to start the season.
Pic is 4pm Friday as my guys get back from 10 hr road trip to go pick up our 3rd toolcat 5600, this one came out of northern NY. 
Nothing like waiting till the last minute to get new equipment. :laughing:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow that is a lot of new equipment to add in one year. Would you say the tractors were the 'jumpstart' that made growing that much more in one year possible? Or was it other factors?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

The decision to grow was in place before first tractors were bought 2 yrs ago.
At the time I'd lost tons of resi to tractor blower guys, since I couldn't beat em i started buying tractor/blower combos
A lot of my, new to me, equipment is replacing subs that I used last year but who weren't coming back for this season for one reason or another.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool, I hope it all makes you lots of $$$. thanks for the info to, I'm planning on buying a tractor w/inverted blower next summer, and going resi only.


----------

